# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  stutter/stammer

## kamka

is there actually a difference between thses two? Even a slight one? Cause my dictionary says they're equivalents, yet I've just seen a movie where this guy said someone stutters, and some other guy corrected him, saying he was supposed to use the stammer word.   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> is there actually a difference between thses two? Even a slight one? Cause my dictionary says they're equivalents, yet I've just seen a movie where this guy said someone stutters, and some other guy corrected him, saying he was supposed to use the stammer word.

 I think:
Stutter=repeating sounds/ partial sounds (I bought a c-c-c-car).
Stammer=stops in speech (I bought a ----------- car.)

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

Dictionary.com agrees.

----------


## kamka

oh, thank you  ::

----------

